# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة نجوى وتضرُّع (هب لقومي منك جدًّا عاليًا) لشاعر الإسلامأحمد محرم

## محمود العيسوي

*سلسلة روائع القصائد:*نجوى وتضرُّع
(هب لقومي منك جدًّا عاليًا)
*لشاعر الإسلام*
*أحمد محرم*

رَبِّ أَحبِبني وَأَحبِب أُسرَتي = واعفُ عَن قَومي وَبارِك وَطَني
رَبِّ هَذِّبني وَطَهِّر سائِري = مِن قَذىً يَعلَقُ بي أَو دَرَنِ
واصرِفِ المَكروهَ عَنِّي والأَذى = واكفِني اللَّهُمَّ شَرَّ الفِتَنِ
رَبِّ داوِ النَفسَ مِن أَدوائِها = قَبلَ أَن تُودي وَيُودي بَدَني
كانَ ما كانَ ولولا ما مَضى = مِنكَ في تَكوينِهِ لَم يَكُنِ
بِكَ أَستَهدي فَسَدِّدني إِلى = أَرشَدِ السُبْلِ وَأَهدى السَنَنِ
رَبِّ وَفِّقني، وَكُن عَوني عَلى = شُكرِ ما أَولَيتَني مِن مِنَنِ
أَطهَرُ الأَقلامِ مِن آثارِها = حينَ أُحصيها وَأَزكى الأَلسُنِ
رَبِّ أَمِّني فَإِنّي عائِذٌ = بِرَجاءِ الخائِفِ المُستَأمِنِ
ما لِنَفسي فيكَ ما تَملِكُهُ = غَيرَ ما تَملِكُ نَفسُ المُؤمِنِ
ثِقَةٌ ما خالَطَتها ريبَةٌ = وَيَقينٌ ما بِهِ مِن وَهَنِ
رَبِّ هَذا سببي أُدلي بِه = رَبِّ فَامدُد سَببي لا تُخزِني
هَب لِقَومي مِنكَ جَدًّا عالِيًا = يَتَذَرَّى عالِياتِ القُنَنِ([1])
جَثَمَ الضَيمُ بِهِم في حُفرَةٍ = جَثَمَت فيها عَوادي الزَمَنِ
كُلَّما قُلتُ أَما مِن نَهضَةٍ = نَهَضَت فيهِم فَهاجَت حَزَني
رُبَّ لَيلٍ بِتُّهُ مِن أَجلِهِم = يَتَحاماني مَطيفُ الوَسَنِ
ضارِباً في غَمرَةٍ ما تَنجَلي = مِن هُمومٍ كَالخِضَمِّ الأَرعَنِ
طامِياتٍ يَتَرامى مَوجُها = بِالأَماني حائِراتِ السُفُنِ
لَستُ أَدري أَهمو في مَوطِنٍ = يَجمَعُ الأَحياءَ أَم في مَدفَنِ
وَيحَ قَومي غَرَّهُم إِذ هَلَكوا = رَونَقُ القَبرِ وَحُسنُ الكَفَنِ
سَكَنَت نَفسي إِلى اليَأسِ وَبي = مِن هُمومي عاصِفٌ لَم يَسكُنِ
عَزَّتِ الشورى عَلَيهِم فَاشتَروا = ما اشتَروا مِنها بِأَغلى ثَمَنِ
ثُمَّ ناموا نَومَةَ الدَهرِ وَما = غَفَلَت عَنهُم عُيونُ المِحَنِ
يا أُساةَ الشَعبِ إِن أَعتِب فَقَد = شَفَّني من دائكم ما شفَّني
عالِجوا مَرضى قُلوبٍ عَمِيَت = وَتَمَشَّى داؤُها في الأَعيُنِ
عالِجوا الداءَ وَلمَّا يُعيِكُم = واكشِفوا الكَربَ وَلَما يُردِني
هُم أَضاعوا حَوزَةَ المُلكِ وَهُم = أَوطَؤوهُ أَخمَصَ المُمتَهِنِ
خَذَلوهُ رَوَّعوهُ هَدَموا = مِنهُ ما استَنفَدَ جُهدَ المُبتَني


([1]) الْقُنَّةُ: بِالضَّمِّ أَعْلَى الْجَبَلِ مِثْلُ الْقُلَّةِ وَالْجَمْعُ (قِنَانٌ) مِثْلُ بُرْمَةٍ وَبِرَامٍ وَ (قُنَنٌ) وَ (قُنَّاتٌ)؛ مختار الصحاح (ص: 261)

----------

